# pros/cons of connecting an inline diffuser/reactor to a...



## jarthel (1 Dec 2009)

canister vs a separate pump?

I am looking at buying a 1000LPH pump for CO2 duties. The way I see, if I connect the CO2 equipment to a canister, it'll slow down the flow. maybe I was shouldn't be concern at all at the reduced flow rate?

If connecting to a canister, should the reactor/inline diffuser be connected on the intake or the outlet of the canister?

I've searched the net and the forum but came away empty.

Thanks again


----------



## James Marshall (1 Dec 2009)

Many people do connect their CO2 to the filter inlet with no adverse effects.
However, some have reported errosion of filter seals, noisey pumps and frequent replacement of the impellor.
If you CO2 reactor is efficient it should be fine to connect it to the filter outlet, just check on the amount of undisolved gas reaching the tank.

Cheers,
James


----------



## jarthel (1 Dec 2009)

Thanks James.

------------

just a follow-up question when using the canister: spray bar or "duck bill"?

thanks again


----------



## jarthel (1 Dec 2009)

James Marshall said:
			
		

> just check on the amount of undisolved gas reaching the tank.
> 
> Cheers,
> James



by looking for bubbles. right?


----------



## James Marshall (1 Dec 2009)

Spray bars tend to spread the flow better than the duck bill shaped outlets, the glass outlets with the bell shape on the end are also very good.
Yes, just look for the amount of bubbles entering the tank, and compare that to the amount of bubbles you are adding to your reactor. If your reactor is 100% efficient you will get no bubbles at all entering the tank.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (1 Dec 2009)

Jarthel

When I was using an inline reactor - which was place within the water return pipe ie returning water pipe from filter unit then the reactor and then another piece of pipe which had a glass lily pipe on the end. I found that tiny bubbles were emitted which filled the tank. Now I am using a sprio diffuser which produces tiny bubbles - these bubbles are drawn into the filter via one of my water intake pipes - all my Co2 gas is now mixed inside the filter unit and I do not get any bubbles being emitted form the lily pipe, which I would say is a 100% mix.

Reactors are good as they mix the gas, but mine was noisy and it slowed my return water down by 157 LPH. I prefer the way I have it now - but is entirely up to you what you do - we can only advise and highlight any pitfall that we have encountered.

Regards
paul.


----------



## chris1004 (6 Dec 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Jarthel
> 
> 
> Reactors are good as they mix the gas, but mine was noisy and it slowed my return water down by 157 LPH. I prefer the way I have it now - but is entirely up to you what you do - we can only advise and highlight any pitfall that we have encountered.
> ...




Hi Paul,

To advise people is good but I think its important that when quoting the 157lph loss that you suffered you should also point out why as otherwise its misinformation. We've discussed this at length on other threads and it appears that the loss you suffered was because of the media you put into the reactor. There is evidence that filter seals being made from plain ordinary rubber will perish over time with co2 being disolved inside the filter. The co2 attacks the rubber thats why we have to use nitrile rubber washers/seals on FE setups and special co2 tubing instead of standard airline tubing. Sure it'll take a while but its a game of Russian roulete your playing with your carpet/flooring.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (6 Dec 2009)

chris1004 said:
			
		

> Flyfisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chris 
The loss of lph is factual - i measured the time it took to fill a 25ltr tub with the inline reactor in position, then I measure the time it took to fill the same tub without the reactor - then did the sums. 

When i purchase the reactor there was no media inside and was advised by one of the sponsers of this forum that spirox would be the best as it would do two jobs:
A. Act as additional bacteria media 
B. Break up the Co2 gas.

As for your comment regarding the filter seals being make of ordinary rubber which would perish over a period of time - can you see Aqua Medic fitting as you put it ordinary rubber seals, i wonder what Aqua Medic would have to say about your comment. 

Regards
Paul.


----------



## jarthel (7 Dec 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> .
> 
> When i purchase the reactor there was no media inside and was advised by one of the sponsers of this forum that spirox would be the best as it would do two jobs:
> A. Act as additional bacteria media
> B. Break up the Co2 gas.



maybe the sponsor's advice is wrong?


----------



## chris1004 (7 Dec 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Chris
> The loss of lph is factual - i measured the time it took to fill a 25ltr tub with the inline reactor in position, then I measure the time it took to fill the same tub without the reactor - then did the sums.
> 
> When i purchase the reactor there was no media inside and was advised by one of the sponsers of this forum that spirox would be the best as it would do two jobs:
> ...



Hi Paul,

I'm sure if spirox were to be the best media for use in the reactor aquamedic would have supplied it or somthing similar to it when they sold you the reactor. I don't doubt that you measured the flow correctly just that when you quote the figures I think they should be put into context thats all. Its the main reason for the loss of flow that you suffered. If I didn't know better and I had come on here and took your comment at face value about the AM1000 then I would likely be disuaded from buying one. Wonder what Aquamedic would think of that? 

I doubt very much that any canister seals even eheim ones are made from anything other than ordinary rubber until proved otherwise. I'm not seeking an argument on the matter and if I'm wrong then I appologise but until someone can catagorically state that filter seals are made from Nitrile rubber then the jury is out. End of the day its not my carpets that are at risk from the potential of a perished filter canister seal.



Q. Would it start as a trickle getting gradually worse or would it be like a dam breaking instantly if a failiure should occur?  

A. I would hassen to guess that it would start as a trickle which would give you time to rectify a problem *IF* you noticed it but there is no sure fire way of knowing until it happens. 




My living room tank is 250Litres thats one hell of a lot of water if it was laying flat on a floor, food for thought.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## chris1004 (7 Dec 2009)

jarthel said:
			
		

> Flyfisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hi,

No I think there advice is right but as with any canister when you add media to it there will be a reduction in flow and maybe this should have been made clear to Paul. 

Regards, Chris.


----------

